

Hawaii may keep track of all Web sites visited - daintynews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-57366443-281/hawaii-may-keep-track-of-all-web-sites-visited/

======
pavel_lishin
I wonder if Mizonu has actually ever spoken to anyone in the tech field abou
this. I haven't read the text of the bill itself, but judging from the article
it sounds like a first draft of something a high school freshman would write
on the bus 10 minutes before it was due.

~~~
gee_totes
If only the bill had a Hawaii themed name, like SURF'S UP: Subjecting Users to
Required Fusking of Sans-UDP Packets

------
NIL8
I hope this gets more attention and doesn't slip under the radar. It's this
type of thing that can be used to set precedence and allow other states to
take the same measures.

One by one, state by state, the entire country will be sewed up unless we are
vigilant.

~~~
CWuestefeld
_I hope this gets more attention and doesn't slip under the radar._

On the contrary.

It seems (from the article; I haven't looked at the bill) that this is so
poorly thought out and constructed that, if passed, it provides ample
opportunity for a real demonstration of exactly why it's awful.

With a complete lack of specified privacy protections, how long do you think
it will take for Mizuno and the other State legislators' records to be outed?
Once their own dirty laundry is exposed for all to see, they'll try the usual
gambits about staffers' unauthorized usage, etc., but it will be crystal clear
to all just what happens when all that information is agglomerated.

~~~
furyg3
They'll just make an exception for legislators, as is the case amongst so many
other laws that don't apply to those who wrote them.

------
malandrew
I reckon that if such a ridiculous law were to come to pass, you could create
a script that uses your browser to visit random sites and deep follow links
found on those sites at constant pace all the time. This would generate so
much noise in such a list that it would be prohibitively expensive to
determine what sites you actually visited.

On top of generating noise to obfuscate signal, this approach generates
reasonable doubt.

Needle meet haystack. Haystack meet needle.

------
rdl
Hopefully this is a plot to let civil liberties lawyers and other activists
take tax-deductible trips to Hawaii this season (ostensibly to work against
the bill, but, Hawaii in February).

(I already had a trip planned for Monday; I'll see about getting a meeting
with some representatives while there...)

------
shingen
In the not so distant future, people will pick the state they choose to live
in based on Internet freedom.

